# Tipping Postal Workers



## albertept (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello! Everytime I receive a small letter or a package, my Mexican wife insists that we have to tip the postal worker.

Is this normal?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It isn't necessary, and if you have a 'buzon' (mailbox) at the front of your house, you might never see him. However, the origin of TIP comes from To Insure Promptness, so a couple of pesos might be appropriate when you do see him. Otherwise, only on Postman's Day.


----------



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Mail*

I've had one piece of mail reach me in P.V., so I wouldn't tip the carrier, I'd take him to lunch!


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

New to the forum but have lived in Mexico going on 10 years. Seems silly to me to tip the postman, my (Mexican) wife would laugh at the idea. The postman comes at least 3 times a month here and serves us well. Something around Christmas time may be nice but not required.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome, Tepetapan, and thanks for the comment. We hope you'll visit often and help to advise the new folks with your experience.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

tipping is not a tradition in mexico.... i value the waiter/waitress,mechanic,tire balancing guy, parking attendant, grocery bag person, pemex attendant............ for pemex i tip 10 pesos after asking them to clean my windshield.. grocery 5 to 10 pesos, tire guy 50 pesos to make sure he balances my tires properly, 5 pesos to parking attendant...... i tried to tip the imigracion personal and they would not accept it....(200 pesos) because they went above and beyond their duties with my paperwork......car wash guys (usually order pizza on a 2 for 1 day.. and i take them the extra pizza. those tips are not going to change my lifestyle and it makes them very happy


----------



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

*tipping*

For a 40 pesos cab ride I tip 10, an 80 peso cab ride, 20 pesos. Is this standard?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As has been said above, tipping is not a tradition here and tipping a taxista is not necessary, unless he takes your luggage upstairs, or performs some unusual service. Charity is a custom here, and that can lead to some confusion for expats. When a Mexican assists you in some way, without being asked, it would be an insult to offer him money, as in a tip. This habit, then, can result in a loss of respect and eliminates the 'true friendship' factor. 
The amount of the 'tips', mentioned above, seem very high. When a tip is appropriate, it is usually 10% in Mexico.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Very well said. You nailed it on the head.


----------

